# Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe*



## sassy382 (24. März 2011)

So wir haben ja einen Teich übernommen, als wir hier eingzogen sind!

Jetzt ist unser Haupproblem, das der Teich Wasser verliert, aber nur wenn die pumbe/Brunnen an ist! Und er verliert echt viel!

Wo kann das dran liegen? Ist es sinnich mal den ganzen Teich leer zumachen und danna uch gleich reinigen? 

Da ist auch viel Algen und Schlamm drin. Einiges konnte ich schon mit dem Kescher rausholen!

Drei Fische leben auch im Teich!

Der Teich ich aus Beton und unten Sand ja und Schlamm!

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich, Wassertest, Algenentferner, Schlammentferner, und wie wir das leck finden können?

Hier mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

Moin erstmal,



sassy382 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist unser Haupproblem, das der Teich Wasser verliert, aber nur wenn die pumbe/Brunnen an ist! Und er verliert echt viel!



Gibt es Pflanzen die in den Teich hängen, Wurzeln usw? Wenn Du die Pumpe an hast, fördert sie dabei durch Wellen evtl Wasser aus dem Teich heraus? Konntet Ihr den Wasserverlust schon länger beobachten? Bei uns beispielsweiße ist es momentan sehr windig und ca. 20 Grad, da kann im.mo schon etwas Wasser verschwinden.



sassy382 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnich mal den ganzen Teich leer zumachen und danna uch gleich reinigen?



Von solchen "Komplettreinigungen" von Teichen halte ich garnichts...damit bringst du den ganzen Rythmus durcheinander und vernichtest nebenbei wichtige Kleinstlebewesen und anderes Getier, was sich im Teich befindet. 



sassy382 schrieb:


> Drei Fische leben auch im Teich!



Auf 500 Liter (wenn deine Profilangabe stimmt)?
Dann solltet Ihr euch nach einem anderen Platz umsehen...denn das ist Tierquälerei im. Moment...oder dabei gleich den Teich vergrößern. Unter 2.500 Liter empfiehlt sich generel keine Fischhaltung!



sassy382 schrieb:


> Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps für mich, Wassertest, Algenentferner, Schlammentferner, und wie wir das leck finden können?



Wassertest kann nie verkehrt sein.
Algenentferner, sowie das ganze Chemiezeugs rate ich ab. Dazu gibt es entsprechende Unterwasserpflanzen.
Schlammentferner? Wie gesagt, ich würde es in dem Fall nicht machen.

Was das Leck anbetrifft (sollte tatsächlich eines vorhanden sein), so findest Du über unsere Forensuche dazu schon viele Einträge, wie Du solche Lecks aufspüren kannst!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Sven Horstedt (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

Moin moin ,

also wenn der Teich nur Wasser verliert wenn du pumpst , dann ist etwas mit den Schläuchen ,
Rohren ect. nicht in Ordnung . Der Teich als solches ist dann ja dicht .

Bei mir bläst der Wind  manchmal auch große Mengen Wasser  vom Wasserfall in den Garten ,

Einfach mal in Ruhe nachschauen ...... irgendwo muß dann ja Wasser sein wo es nicht hingehört . 



mfg Sven


----------



## sassy382 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

also raus geht das Wasser durch den Wind nicht, haben es fast Windstill, hab noch ncihts beobachtet, werd es aber machen! Soweit hängt da nichts im Wasser!

500l, nein das stimmt nicht, war wieder unwissendes Frauendenken,
Werden den Teich mal ausmessen und schauen wie viel Wasser drin ist!
Die Fische haben wir so mit übernommen!

Welche Unterwasserpflanzen kann man denn nehmen?
Auf Bild fünf ist ja eine Pflanze zusehen, kann mir einer sagen was das für eine ist? Davon haben wir zwei drin!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

Schließe mich der Meinung von Sven an, denke auch dass es dann an der Pumpe (bzw deren Schläuchen) liegt.



sassy382 schrieb:


> 500l, nein das stimmt nicht...



Naja...rießig ist er deswegen trotzdem nicht.
Soll heißen alleine von den Bildern her ist er schon zu klein für die Fische...



sassy382 schrieb:


> Die Fische haben wir so mit übernommen!



Dann ermöglicht Ihnen doch ein besseres Leben als in diesem kleinen Teich..vergrößert euren Teich doch und baut was "gescheites"!



sassy382 schrieb:


> Welche Unterwasserpflanzen kann man denn nehmen?



__ Hornkraut, Tannwedel, ähriges __ Tausendblatt usw usw usw



sassy382 schrieb:


> Auf Bild fünf ist ja eine Pflanze zusehen, kann mir einer sagen was das für eine ist? Davon haben wir zwei drin!



Sieht mir stark nach Seerose aus!


----------



## Eowyn (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

Hast du eine Pumpe mit automatischem Schlammabpumpen?
Hatten letztes Jahr auch das Problem, dass ständig Wasser verloren ging. Bis.....wir gesehen haben, dass die Pumpe (Filter) in kurzen Zeitabständen Wasser abgepumpt hat. 
Habe es jetzt auf manuell umgestellt. Kein Wasserverlust mehr. 

Gruß

Barbara


----------



## sassy382 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**



Eowyn schrieb:


> Hast du eine Pumpe mit automatischem Schlammabpumpen?
> Hatten letztes Jahr auch das Problem, dass ständig Wasser verloren ging. Bis.....wir gesehen haben, dass die Pumpe (Filter) in kurzen Zeitabständen Wasser abgepumpt hat.
> Habe es jetzt auf manuell umgestellt. Kein Wasserverlust mehr.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, glaub ich aber nicht!


Als die Pumpe heute an war und der Brunnen so vor sich hin plätscherte und der Springbrunnen in der Mittel lief, gingen durch den Wind schon ein paar Trofen Wasser auch raus, aber ob das gleich soviel weniger Wasser aus macht? Mal schauen wie der Wasserstand morgen ist!


----------



## sassy382 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

Achso hab jetzt mal den Teich ausgemssen!

beide Teile je 1,50x ca 0,95, ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine, der ist ja so komisch geschnitten!
Und die tiefstestelle ist ca 60cm!


----------



## Plätscher (25. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

Halllo 

zu deinem Wasserverlust, es wird ja wohl so sein das das Wasser über den gemauerten Steinhaufen zurück in den Teich fliesst.  Wenn dort im Unterbau keine Folie ist, kann es sein das durch kleine, nicht sichtbare Risse, das Wasser einfach unter ihm versickert.


----------



## Sven Horstedt (25. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

 warum sollte bei einem Betonteich Folie unter dem Steinhaufen sein 

denke da ist auch nur Beton .

Also entweder Imprägnieren der Bachlauffläche oder 
 Pumpe aus lassen 

mfg sven


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

:Hi

und wenn Du einfach mal einen neuen Schlach an die Pumpe machst und das Wasser dann direkt in den Teich zurückleitest ? Dann könntest Du ganz einfach feststellen ob nicht doch eine Schlauchundichtigkeit vorliegt.

PS: Beton bekommt ebenso Haarrisse wo das Wasser ohne eine Folienunterfütterung wechlaufen kann  imprägnieren hilt da auch nix


----------



## Plätscher (25. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**



Sven Horstedt schrieb:


> warum sollte bei einem Betonteich Folie unter dem Steinhaufen sein
> 
> denke da ist auch nur Beton .
> 
> ...




Der Teich ist im Boden eingelassen und somit geschützt. Der Steinhaufen steht frei in der Landschaft und ist somit viel stärkeren Umweltbelastungen (Nachts knakig kalt, tagsüber bei Sonne schön warm) ausgesetzt. Da können schnell kleine Risse auftreten und wenn keine Folie oder eine andere Sperrschit vorhanden ist versickert das Wasser im Boden, statt in den Teich zurück zu laufen. 

Imprägnieren ist eine gute Idee. Aber wie das geht müssen andere Sagen. 

Viel Erfolg

Edit sagt mir gerade das Ralf schneller war


----------



## sassy382 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser! *Hilfe**

danke euhc wir werden dann mal suchen gehen, wo genau das Problem liegt!


Wie wichtig ist denn jetzt das die Pumpe an ist für den Teich und die Fische? Muß das jeden TAg an sein oder sogar 24 std oder recht es auhc zb nur gelegentlich?


----------

